# Lets see spotted horses :)



## rodeogirl1995 (Mar 20, 2012)

I wanna see every ones spotted breeds. If its paints, Pintos, Mutts,Appys or anything  Ill start with my 100% FPD appy boy this little man is my world


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

This was my POA that I showed for 8 years. He was my baby! Sadly I don't have him anymore.  He was a great all around pony!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

This could quickly become one of my favorite threads .. I'll have to upload some spotty pics!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

here is a picture of me and my friends horse before she sold him


----------



## rodeogirl1995 (Mar 20, 2012)

There all cute


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

This would be the perfect place for my boys. But it doesnt let me upload pics from my phone :/ But if you wanna see they are in my barn. I just dont have a picture of my yearling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alekazam (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok, here is my 1 1/2 year old colt, Rafferty. 








And here is my gelding, Legend, who is my trail partner and best friend!

















both are APHA


----------



## rodeogirl1995 (Mar 20, 2012)

I really like the paints they remind me of my old apha mare :/


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Rose -- she's 31 ....


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Sky, my one and only right now.


----------



## rodeogirl1995 (Mar 20, 2012)

There both cute. Your mare looks good for being 31:0


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's my spotted horse! Skye is a few spot Appaloosa. 




























Her spots:


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Heres Walter! My two year old app  He's a sweetheart.


----------



## wishes4kissez (Mar 7, 2012)

Do dapples count?


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

This is Legacy


----------



## rodeogirl1995 (Mar 20, 2012)

There all cute  And yes dapples count


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Here's my Aires. Coming 3yo (in May) Percheron/paint gelding. 

Excuse the hairy beastly right now! He apparently thinks we live in Antarctica instead of Arizona. Barn joke is that he is part woolly mammoth. lol


















His sleek and sexy summer coat:


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

My sweet Yahzi:

















and two we no longer have :
Holly-Hula








Miss B Havin' (Missy) - Holly's filly


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Heres Rodeo, my coming 2 year old, will be in 2weeks, Paint/TB gelding....


----------



## rodeogirl1995 (Mar 20, 2012)

I really like all the horses  If only i had a bigger barn and more time and money id have a TON,


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

OH I will play.....
Patsy has only one spot and it's kind of unique...









Sasha has a running horse marking, can you find it?


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, I am new here as I just bought a horse Sunday after a 10 year layoff from riding. His barn name is "Wowie",,,think we have to work on that :lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum & back to the horse world.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

My new baby. I won't get him till august

*Kicks it till she gets it to work*


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Cacowgirl said:


> Welcome to the forum & back to the horse world.


Thanks!


----------



## Tonipony (Oct 4, 2009)

These are my Missouri Fox Trotting Pony mares. Oreo is the black and white and she is the mother to Ruby, the bay and white.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh where to start. This is Molly, I got her as a spoiled un halterbroke 3 year old. Turned into an awesome little horse








Then Guido, sold him as a 3 year old. Selle Francaise x.Definately a mans horse








This is Buttons, an auction rescue with ATTITUDE.








Bubbles. Registered appy, watched him sell to the meat buyer and couldn't let him go. Now my barn owners saddle horse


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Rosie, my kids first pony. She's moved on to a new home. First paint horse I've ever owned, part Appy I think also but WHO KNOWS!
















Her new horse Cowboy. Really not sure WHAT he is, his spots are way different than a flea bitten grey. Much larger and darker grey. Any idears?
















I know he's just a faded grey, but the mane, different spots, and knees makes me think??
FYI he had a bath the day before, ugh. He's a mud magnet.


----------

